# Split foyer



## Gin (May 30, 2005)

Can anyone direct me to where I can find ideas for changing a split foyer entrance?


----------



## fixit (Jun 28, 2005)

Gin,  What exactly do you mean by a split foyer ?  is that refering to a double set of doors at the entry?


----------

